# Kids Books on Bettas?



## Autumnglory (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi - 

I'd like a good book for my 7year old son on Bettas and Betta keeping. Any suggestions?

-Chris


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Hmm there are a lot of incorrect information sometimes in books about betta care. Well, let me rephrase that: there's information, and it's correct, but usually they leave out important things, or say the wrong thing. Perhaps you could go on a software and make a book yourself and add colors and pictures, and print it? It may not be as..cool, but at least it'll be correct?
Hope I help


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

+1 to alwaysbettalover

Check into Snapfish or something like that. You can make your own custom photo book on those kinds of sites and you can add captions. How much fun would it be for your son to have a book with pictures of your own bettas in it? And I'm sure if you wanted more pictures, a lot of members on here would volunteer their fish to be in your book. I'd certainly help you out if you needed more pictures.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got a book from Petsmart about bettas put out by Animal Planet.


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

I think it'd be really special if you made him a book! ^_^


----------

